# John Lafayette Girardeau on Christ as the surety of the covenant



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 2, 2020)

In this covenant [of grace] the principle of representation was involved as an essential element. Christ, by the appointment of the Father, and by his own spontaneous election, became the legal representative of the elect seed who were given to him to be redeemed. He undertook all their legal responsibilities, as well those which related them to the preceptive requirements of the moral law, as those which bound them as transgressors to endure its penalty. Whatever the law exacted of them, in order to their justification, he as their representative obligated himself to render. The life of obedience due from them he engaged to live, the death demanded of them he bound himself to die.

It is indispensable to a just apprehension of this vitally important subject, to notice that what was a covenant of redeeming grace to his seed was a covenant of works to Christ. It was they, not he, who needed to be redeemed; they, not he, who were to be debtors to grace. He stood under the covenant, as the second Adam, a probationer, required and undertaking to render perfect, personal obedience to every demand of law, in order to the justification of his seed in him. ...

For more, see John Lafayette Girardeau on Christ as the surety of the covenant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

